# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  صور الحيوانات الدالة على الجن فى المنام والاستفادة منها

## omfalah

صور الحيوانات الداله غلي الجن في المنام
صور الحيوانات الدالة على الجن فى المنام والاستفادة منها


يستطيع المعالج معرفة نوع الجن ورتبته وديانته من خلال الرؤى والاحلام التى يراها المريض وخاصة اذا كانت بعد صلاة الاستخارة فانها تفيد المعالج جدا فى سرعة الشفاء للحالة التى يباشرها وخاصة اذا دقق فى شكاية المريض وطبق ما يحدث فى اليقظة مع الذى يحدث فى المنام لوضع العلاج المناسب وللتعرف على العارض







(1)بنى ادم (الانسان):ياتى الجن فى المنام بصورة الادمى سواء كان قريبا أو غير قريب وغالب من يأتى فى صورة الادمى الجن العاشق حيث انه يريد تحبيب المصروع فيه حتى يستطيع ان يستمتع به وكلما كان المصروع عفيفا أحتال عليه الجن بان ياتى اليه فى صورة منفردة فيأتى للمرأة العفيفة فى صورة زوجها حتى اذا أرادها لنفسه لا تمتنع له 

واحيانا ياتى فى صورة الاب او الاخ ليكون نوع من المؤانسة واحيانا ياتى للمراة فى صورة أمراة تقبلها وتحضنها حتى اذا أنسنت بها شعرت أنه وقع ما يكون بين المراة وزوجها فتزداد دهشة المراة واحيانا ياتى الشيطان الذى دخل بسبب الاعتداء الانسان عليه فتزداد فى صورة بشر يعاقب المريض بالضرب او غير جزاء ذلك ما فعل وقد ياتى المارد على صورة الادمى ومن افضل الصور عندهم القسيس ومعناه انه مارد نصرانى جاء بسحر وهو يقهر بسورة ال عمران وآيات فك السحر


(2)الثعبان : هو خادم سحر فاذا راه التف على قدميه فقد اصابه أو مس الجسد فان راه يتابعه من على بعد فانه مازال خارج الجسد ويتحين الفرصة للدخول فام كان حجمه كبير فهو جن ذو رتبه فان كان له أجنحة فهو جن طيار خادم الحمام وان كان يسير فى الارض فهو من العمار وشدة السواد تدل على انه يهودى والاصفر نصران والابيض مسلم ولقد ورد فيه خبر الاتصارى الذى قتل وعند الحنفيه ينبغي الا تقتل الحية البيضاء لانها من الجان


(3) صـــــــورة الجَمــــــــل
يدل الجمل على أن الصارع للمريض مارداً من مردة الجن لأن الجمل رتبة كبيرة بين أنواع الجن ولكنه يختلف بحسب رؤية المريض له فإن رأى المريض أن الجمل يجرى خلفه دلَّ ذلك على أن الجنّىّ لم يدخل البدن ولكنه يحاول جاهداً الدخول ( وهنا لابد من المحافظه على الأذكار وسورة البقره حتى لايتمكن من الإنسان لان علاجه وهو خارج الجسد اسهل بكثير ) فإن استطاع الجمل أن يُدرك المريض وعَضَّه دلَّ ذلك على أن الجنى قد دخل البدن


(4)صـــــورة الحصــــان
يدلُّ فى المنام على أنه جنى دخل البدن بغير سحر وإنما دخل لأسباب أُخرى منها االإعتداءات


(5)صـــــــــــورة الذئب
تدل رؤيته فى المنام على أن الجن الموجود مع المريض َشرِس ولكنه ضعيف الحيلة وإذا عَلِم المعالج أنه كذلك ، ثم ظهر وخاطبه على لسان المريض فأفضل مكان يُمَكِّن المعالج منه ويعذبه ويقهره به للخروج من المريض ( قفا المريض ) يضغط عليه من الخلف


(6)صورة السمك والأحياء المائية
يدل فى المنام على أن الجنّى الصارع من سكان البحر أى جنّى من النوع الغواص وغالبا ما يكون مُوَكل بالسحر المشروب أو الإعتداء عليه عند نزول المياه دون تسميه0


(7)صـــــــــورة القــــــــــــــــرد
يدل فى المنام على أن الجنى الصارع من النوع الفريد من المَرَدة خُدام السحر ولكنه يُقهر بتذكيره بمواقف يوم القيامة والوقوف بين يدى الله جل وعلا وكذلك الدعاء والذكر يؤثران فيه كثيراً وان كان كبير كالغوريلا مثلا فهو جن ذو رتبة ويكون خادم سحر وان كان صغيرا فهو متوسط الرتبة وهو من العمار


(8)صـــــــــورة الكلــــــــــــــب
قد يأتى فى المنام فى صورة كلب أسود وهو يدل على خادم سحريهودى فإذا كان لونه أصفر دلَّ على أنه نصرانى وقد يدل على أنه من سُكان الحمَّام فإن كان يُهاجم صاحبه فى المنام دلَّ على أنه لم يدخل بعدُ البدن فإذا آذاه فى المنام دلَّ على أنه دخل البدن


(9)صـــــــــورة النمــــــــــــــر
يدلُّ فى المنام على أنه جنّى شَرِس متمرد و يُغلب سريعأ ولكنه سريع الهرب فى الجسد إذا أحس بالخطر وقد يعود لأنه خائن وغادر ويدلُّ على أنه يسكن الصحراء


(10)صـورة الصَّراصير والعقارب
تدلُّ فى المنام على أن الجنىّ الصارع من النوع الضعيف حيث يظهر فى صورة كلب صغير أو بعض هوامّ الأرض مثل الصراصير والعقارب وغيرها ولكنه ضعيف قد يصعُب على المعالج إستحضاره أو إنطاقه ليس لأنه قوىّ ولكن لخوفه الشديد من المعالج.


(11) صـــــــورة الأســـــــد:إذا رأى النائم فى منامه أسداً دلَّ ذلك على أنه جن ذو رتبة كبيرة بين الجن ولكنه شرير وغالباً يكون كافراً وأحياناً يكون مسلماً ، وكان النبى صلى الله عليه وســلم يقول ( اللهــــــم إنى أعوذ بك من أســــد وأسْـــــوَد ) رواه مسلم والترمذى والحاكم والنسائى وغيرهم


(12)الجواد : يدل على انه الجن ذو خبرة فى التلبس اذا انه شديد الاصرار على عدم الخروج لطول النفس ولا يأتى هذا النوع الا قليلا جدا عن طريق السحر فأغلبه لبس ويكثر منهم المسلم


(13) البوم : وهو يكثر من خادم الحمام ويتساوى فى اللبس والسحر انه كان من النوع الطيار وأغلبه كافر بالله او دين غيردين الاسلام ويدخل نتيجة الاعتداء عليه او السحر وهو سريع الانتقام لنفسه ويؤثر فيه الضرب جدا والضغط على مرابض العينين وخير العلاج له القراءة على الماء واذا خرج بالضغط فكثيرا ما يرجع مرة ثانية للمريض ويكثر اصابتها الصغار قبل الكبار ويشكو المريض منه بالارق ليلا فلا يستطيع النوم لكثرة الاحلام المخيفة وينضم تحت النوع مسمى البوم فى النوع الخفاش فيشترك معها فى نفس الصفات والافعال


(14)الخنزير : يتشابه اعراضه مع اعراض الكلب من حيث اللون والديانة فالاحمر منه يدل على انه مسلم والاسود يهودى اما الاسود وبه بعض البياض فانه ممكن أن يكون مسلما والاصفر ممكن أن يكون نصرانيا أو كافرا يستخدمه كثير من السحرة فى أعمالهم لتحمله الشديد عند العلاج كالضرب ويسكن هذا النوع فى الجزء الاسفل من الجسد اذا انه من النوع السيار ويؤثر على العمود الفقرى فيشعر المريض وكان ظهره مفتوح ويكثر المريض من الطعام ويتلبس بالجسد من غير السحر عن طريق الاماكن القذرة كالخرابات والمزابل ويظهر على صاحبه ذلك من حيث سؤ هيئة المريض ونتن ريحه وبحب المريض الجلوس فى الاماكن الخربة

القذرة أويرى فى منامه هذه الاماكن بصفة مستمرة ، يستطيع المعالج اجباره على التكلم بالضغط على قفاه ويتاثر هذا النوع تاثيرا كبيرا المسك والغسل بالماء المقرؤ ولبس النظبف من الثياب وسماع ايات النصارى واليهود اذ يقل منهم المسلم وبتشابه مع الحمار فى تبلده تحمله للضرب


(15)القط :وتتشلبه أعراضه مع النمر أما الهرة فهى انثى من الجن أتيه عن طريق سحر للمراة ولبس للرجل وخاصة العشق ويكثر منها المسلم والنصرانى ففى الحديث الصحيح عن ابى هريرة رضى الله عنه قال : ان الشيطان عرض للنبى فى صلاته قال عبد الرزاق : هرة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :فشد على صلاتى فأمكننى الله منه فذعته (اى خنقته ) ولقد هممت أن اوثقه فى سارية من سوارى المسجد حتى تصبحوا تنظرون اليه فذكرت قول أخى سليمان ربى أغفر لي ،وهب لى ملكا لا ينبغى لاحد من بعدى فرده الله خاسئا

(16)الحمار :وهو ذو رتبة وهو من الثعلاة سحرة الجن حيث يقوم بتجديد السحر بنفسه داخل الجسد وهو من المردة الطغاة عنده القدرة الفائقة من التحمل والضرب وبطء الفهم عند القراءة عليه يحرك قدميه حيث يستخدمها فى الضرب وقليل حركة اليدين ويمكن معرفة المعالج نوعه عن طريق كثرة النهيق فى الليل عند المنام وبطريقة كثرة قراءة القران عليه وبعد فترة يكثر العرق على المريض ويطلب الماء ، وهنا يجب على المعالج أن يتحصن تماما قبل بدء العلاج خاصة العينين والاذن والفم لانه يكثر النفخ وهو ما نسميه (( نفحة الجن )) وهذا النوع ياتى عن طريق الصحراء عند التلبس ويأتى عن طريق السحر ولا يستطيع أحد استخدامه الا طغاة السحرة ويكثر استخدامهم مع المحافظين على دينهم من بنى الانس مثل المنقبات من النساء لاضطهاد اصحا ب الديانات الاخرى لهن


(17)القنفذ : هو من الجن السيار يسكن مع الانسان فى منزله او فى الاماكن المهجورة او متروكة الاستخدام ويتلبس بالانسان عند الاعتداء عليه ، يشعر المريض المتلبس به حركة ووجع أسفل الظهر ليلا وخاصة عند النوم وسخونة زائدة فى الجسم ويقل اتيانه عن طريق السحر ويدخل الجسد عن طريق الفرج عند النساء ويمكن احضاره على الجسد سريعا باغتسال المريض أووضع الماء على الراس لاجبارة على التكلم ويؤيد ما ذكرناه مارواة الطبرانى فى معجمه الكبير والحافظ ان منير الحلبى وغيرها عن قتادة بن النعمان كانت ليلة شديدة الظلمة والمطر فقلت لو أني اغتنمت الليلة شهود العتمة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ففعلت فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبصرني ومعه عرجون يمشي عليه فقال ما لك يا قتادة هاهنا هذه الساعة فقلت اغتنمت شهود العتمة معك يا نبي الله فأعطاني العرجون فقال إن الشيطان قد خلفك في أهلك فاذهب بهذا العرجون فامسك به حتى تأتي بيتك فخذه من زاوية البيت فاضربه بالعرجون فخرجت من المسجد فأضاء العرجون مثل الشمعة نورا فاستضأت به فأتيت أهلي فوجدتهم قد رقدوا فنظرت في الزاوية فإذا فيها قنفذ فلم أزل أضربه بالعرجون حتى خرج رواه الامام أحمد والبرازورجال أحمد ورجال الصحيح
باب الحرق والقتل دعوه للمعالجين للعمل بالكتاب والسنة يقول صاحب هذه الطريقه , قد لا يجد المعالج حيلة لتخليص المريض من شيطانه وعتق رقبته منه الا بقتل العارض وحرقه ولكن يجب أن يعلم عدة أمور قبل أن يشرع في الحرق اولا
يجب أن يقيم الحجة علي الجن , فقتل الجن غير جائز كما ذكر ذلك ابن تيمية في الفتوي الكبري , حتي ولو كان معتديا لأنه قد يعتدي عن غفلة وجهل ,فيجب أن تبين للجن حكم من تلبس بالمسلم وحكم عمله ان كان من خدام السحر وتذكره بالوقوف بين يدي الله ودعوته الي التوية وترك المريض 
ثانيا 
لا يحرق الجن الا بغد اخذ العهد عليه بعدم العودة الي المريض ويستحب أن يكون ذلك ثلاث مرات , فاذا أخذ العهد أول مرة ثم رجع ذكرناه بما اخذنا عليه ودعوناه الي الحق فان فاء واخذ العهد ثانية أعطيناه وكذلك الثالثة فاذا عاد فأحرقه ,
وكذلك لأن للجن أهل وعشيره وقد يأتي أحدهم يريد أن يفتك بالمريض واهله لقتلك ولده او اخاه فاذا أخبرته بالعهد وأعلمته أنه نكث العهد فسوف ينسحب بامان , وان أبي وأراد الفتك بك أو بالمريض فسوف ينصرك الله عليه لأنك عادل وهو ظالم , 
ثالثا 
تحصين المعالج نفسه والمريض واهله ومن كان حاضرا وذلك حتي لا يتسبب في أذي المريض فان فعل ذلك قام بحرق الجني, 
كيفية الحرق 
الحرق له عدة طرق متعددة ونحن نقتصر علي طريقتين 
الحرق العام 
الحرق الخاص
الأولي , الحرق العام وله حمس طرق 
الطريقه الأولي 
1, أن يسمع المريض سورة البقرة ثلاث مرات متواليات في جلسة واحدة
2, أن يسمع القران كله في يوم واحد كاملا بطرقة الحدر مثل قراءة الشيخ علي جابر امام الحرم 
3, سماع ايات العذاب في القران مع تكرار ما تؤلم منها حتي يحرق 
الطريقة الثانية 
1, الاذان الشرعي 7 مرات 
2, الصافات 7 مرات
3, الجن 7 مرات 
4, سورة ق 7 مرات
5, سورة الرعد 7 مرات 
6, سورة الطارق 7 مرات 
الطريقة الثالثة 
تقرأ علي ماء سورة البروج ويضرب بها وجهه او يكتب علي قطعة قماش قطن , وتحرق ويشم الدخان ( يحرق الجني علي الفور) باذن الله تعالي 
الطريقة الرابعة 
تقرأ سورة يس 2 مره
سورة الجن 3 مرات
يسمعها المريض لمدة اسبوع كامل 
الطريقة الخامسة
1, الصلاة علي النبي بالصيغة الابراهيميه 11 مرة 
2, قراءة الفاتحة 11 مرة 
3, الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة 
4, قراءة اية الكرسي 11 مرة 
5, الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة 
6, قراءة الكافرون , الاخلاص , معا 11 مرة 
7 , الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة
8 , قراءة سورة الفلق 33 مرة الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة 
9 , الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة
10 , سورة الناس 33 مرة 
11 , الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة 
12 , قوله تعالي ( فلما القوا قال موسي ما جئتم به السحر ان الله سيبطله ان الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين ) 33 مرة 
13 الصلاة علي النبي 11 مرة 
الثاني , الحرق الخاص 
نقصد بالحرق الخاص أن كل نوع من أنواع الجن يعتمد في حرقه علي امرين , معرفة دينه
معرفة لونه فكل فصيله من الجن لها لون معين ويعرف لون الجن بأمرين 
سؤال الجني عن لونه , ولا تعتمد علي سؤال الجن عن لونه لأنه يوجد بعض الجن لا يمكن ان يفصح عن لونه بل لكل 
لون علامات معينة تظهر علي المريض في منامه وفي يقظته مجئ الجن في الحلم بلونه كرجل اسود اللون 
او ابيض اللون او كلب أسود او اصفر , فاذا استطاع المعالج أن يعرف دين الجني ولونه سهلت مهمة حرق العارض 
عزيزي المعالج كنت تلك هيه الطريقه واليكم الرد واسئل الله سبحانه وتعالي التوفيق في الرد امين
هذه الطريقه ايضا فريده لم اجد لها اثر ولم اسمع عنها سواء أنني اهدد الجن المعتدي بها ولكن كيفية الحرق 
لم يتوصل اليها احد حتي من ادعي أنه يقوم باحراق الجن يا اخي هل انته تعالج كما يقول البعض انا معي جن
مسلم يساعدني ويريني أن الجن قد احترق هذه المسئله خطيره مسئلة الاستعانه بالجن المسلم ان شاء الله يكون لها موضوع منفرد لزيادة الفائده , واتحدي أن يثبت لي صاحب هذه الطريقه صحة كلامه وعندي استعداد أن شاء الله تعالي أن اثبت له ولغيره صحة كلامي ان ليس هنك حرق للجن كما يدعي وان كان والله اعلم لا نعرف ان كان الجن يحرق من خلال استماع المريض للقران ام لا الله اعلم لكننا ناخذ بالظاهر يقول ان هناك حرق اقول ممكن ان اتي لك باكثر من مريض وانا اعلم تمام العلم أنهم مصابون بمس او سحر ويثبت لي عليهم صحة كلامه وسوف اقوم بالقراءة عليهم بعد تمام عملية الحرق التي يقوم بها معهم وسوف اثبت له انهم ما زالوا يعانون من من نفس الحاله التي كانت معهم 
وان ياتي هو بحالات من عنده قد احرق الجن الملتبس بجسدهم وسوف اثبت ان شاء الله ما اقول , فليس هناك
حرق للجن كما يدعي صاحب الطريقه ومن تبعوه عليها وسوف اثبت لكم ان هذه الطريقة ما هيه الا تضيع وقت المعالج والمريض , ان كانت هذه الطريقة صحيحة لماذا لم يبينها لنا النبي صلي الله وعليه وسلم , ولكان النبي 
أول من فعل ذالك ولكان الصحابة فعلوها تأسيا بالنبي صلي الله وعليه وسلم ,عزيزي المعالج لا يجوز لنا 
أن ندعي ادعاءات باطله ومسميات هاوية تهوي بنا الي الضياع والضياع هو ضياع السنة لكوننا تركناها وتبعنا سنة البشر في اتباع طرقهم وتجاربهم , ولكن العلاج بالرقي يجب ان يكون توقيفيا بالدليل او اجتهادا مبنيا علي الدليل 
ايضا , وان قال لي صاحب الطريقة هل بها شرك بالله , اقول للك يا اخي الكريم ليس بها شرك ما دامت من القران الا انها محتويه علي مسميات لم تكن من فعل او قول او تنبيه النبي صلي الله وغليه وسلام ولا الصحابة من بعده فلم نسمع ان النبي صلي الله وعليه وسلام حرق الجان مع انه كان يراه ويمسكه بيده منفصلا وليس ملتبس ببشر 
فما بالك بنا نحن لم نمسكه ولم نراه ونتعامل معه من خلال مريض وهو مختفي في الجسد والذي يراه متشكلا 
فقط هو المريض في صورة احلام او في اليقظة فكيف يكون الحرق كما تتدعي هذا الكلام يجب مراجعة النظر في اجتهاد كاتبه ومن يدعي ايضا انه يقوم بحرق الجن , ولكن بخصوص القتل ايضا لم ولن تستطيع ان تقتل الجني وهو في جسد المريض , اخي انته تعالج بالقران عليك ان تتبع النهج الذي اقره النبي صلي الله وعليه وسلام والصحابة من بعده 
ولكن ممكن لا انسان ان يقتل الجني وليس المعالج فقط كيف في حالة تشكل الجن في صورة حيات وعقارب وان تشكل في صورة انسان الي غير ذلك فما الدليل علي ذلك كما في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 139 , 141 , ومالك رقم 2033 , فعن ابي سعيد الخدري قال , قال رسول الله صلي الله وعليه وسلام , ان بالمدينة نفرا من الجن قد اسلموا فمن رأي شيئا من هذه العوامر فيؤذنه ثلاثا , فان بداله بعد فليقتله , فانه شيطان , هذا تنبيه النبي صلي الله وعليه وسلام نص ما قاله فيقتله ولم يقل يحرق مع اننا سوف نراه حال تشكله ولمن جاء الامر بالقتل ولم يات يالحرق هذا في حالة رؤيتنا له امرنا بذلك فما بالك في حالة عدم رؤيتنا له أيحرق هذا الكلام لم يصح وشكرا
هذه الطريقة في كتاب المنهج القراني في علاج السحر والمس الشيطاني للشيخ اسامه العوضي الفصل السابع باب الحرق والقتل صفحه 187 , 188 , 189 , 190 وقد قمت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي بالرد عليه في كتاب لي بعنوان النصيحة لابطال السحر واخراج الجان بالطرق الصحيحة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## أم صقرالرميثي

جزاج الله خير
بس الواحد يتحذر من بعض الرقاة لأنهم في الاساس سحرة يعالجون السحر بسحر ثاني
و واحد من السحرة التائبين قال مافي شي اسمه جن مسلم يساعد،، المسلمين من الجن مايدخلون ابد،، واللي يدخلون من الكفرة ويعاونون السحرة اللي يسوون عمارهم متدينين ومطاوعة حسبنا الله عليهم ونعم الوكيل خص اللي يقولون انهم صوفية ان شاء الله بكتب موضوع في هذا الشي مع ادلة منهم

----------


## zezenya

لا حول ولاقوه الا بالله صرت خايفه اشوف شئ بمنامي عقب ماقريت الموضوع!!!

----------


## الورد الأحمر

تسلمي

----------


## omfalah

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) تذكري أن الله يراك

----------


## MAJIDA

رائع جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ExtraDerm

يزاجالله خير بس صدج تخوفت بعد ماقريت الموضوع !! بنان ممكن عادي الواحد يجوف هالمناظر فالنوم بس مايكون فيه جني؟؟؟؟

----------

